# Weedeater - throttle linkage problem



## bigpoppa (May 26, 2005)

I have a Weedeater featherlite - approximately 5 years old. My problem is with the throttle linkage. The trigger seems to be fine and it is trying to pull the throttle on the engine but the lever/assembly on top of the engine seems to have seized. Has anyone had this problem or know a relatively easy fix? Thanks.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

That normally only happens if it hasn't been used for quite a while or it has been left out in the rain. About all you can do is spray on some penatrating oil and keep working the buttefly on the carb and hopefully it will free up.


----------

